# Fuzzy Litter



## MarlaAlVutha (Nov 7, 2009)

Sire: TwsT LeeRoy Jenkins (Chocolate broken fuzzy) 









Dam: TwsT Kobold (brindled longhaired fuzzy) I soo need an updated pic of Kobold. 









The Babies:

a. TwsT Sammarh Jenkins (doe)









b. TwsT Crystalsteel Jenkins (doe)









c. TwsT Ailira Jenkins (doe)









d. TwsT Severin Jenkins (buck)

















e. TwsT Zulaju Jenks (buck)









f. TwsT Mordant Jenkins (buck)


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Love the pics. They are all super mousies but I just love Severin and Mordant.


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

Love the pics yay ive found someone else with sheepy/fuzzy mice. I love sheepy/fuzzy mice they are beautiful and so different. I show mine.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

They are absolutely gorgeous! Do they play wow too?  :lol:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Raindropmousery said:


> I show mine.


How? They are unstandardised in the UK...


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes in the uk they are an unstandardised breed if took 4 of mine to the nmc show this month and got 1st 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Was there an unstandardised or pet class then?


----------



## MarlaAlVutha (Nov 7, 2009)

Onyx said:


> They are absolutely gorgeous! Do they play wow too?  :lol:


I guess I am glad they dont, LOL, or Id never get to play :lol:


----------



## MarlaAlVutha (Nov 7, 2009)

The Boggit keeper said:


> Love the pics. They are all super mousies but I just love Severin and Mordant.


The boys are my favs to! I cant pick a fav of the three tho LOL.


----------



## MarlaAlVutha (Nov 7, 2009)

Raindropmousery said:


> Yes in the uk they are an unstandardised breed if took 4 of mine to the nmc show this month and got 1st 2nd and 3rd.


Grats on your placings. I cant wait to take the boys to a show in June. I soo want to see how well they compare with other fuzzies.


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

At the NMC they dont do pet class only unstandardised but lscmrc do both classes.

What show are you going to in june to show your sheepy/fuzzys?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Raindropmousery said:


> At the NMC they dont do pet class only unstandardised but lscmrc do both classes.


Actually they do occasionally have pet classes, but both those and unstandardised are few and far between, hence the question since Enfield was an NMC affiliated show this time. I'm an NMC judge and would be happy to judge an unstandardised class because I like unusual varieties when it comes to mice. There was neither a pet or unstandardised on the schedule for the show we're talking about though, so I am confused as to how you could show them at all? Did they put on these two classes as a side thing and not put them on the official schedule?


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh ok i see i didnt realise about the pet class the NMC show at the beginning of the month i think march didnt have unstanderdised class but i spoke to the sec and said about it and he put the class in for the may show. I havnt been showing long so i dont really know but i wanted to show my sheepy and it was an open show so they sorted the class out for me, so open shows at enfield now have unstanderdised class. lol if that makes sence sorry a bit confusing


----------

